# ISPConfig3 webmail



## wwilli (27. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

nun schon viel gelesen hier , aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Habe folgendes Probem mit webmail .

[Wed Jan 27 22:36:00 2010] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] PHP Warning:  Unknown: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/usr/share/squirrelmail/index.php) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/clients/client0/web2/web:/var/www/clients/client0/web2/tmp:/usr/share/php5 in Unknown on line 0
[Wed Jan 27 22:36:00 2010] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] PHP Fatal error:  Can't load /usr/share/squirrelmail/index.php, open_basedir restriction. in Unknown on line 0 


Habe den Server neu konfiguriert mit Centos 5.4 und einer domaine, alles funktioniert auch Webmail.
Die 2. Domaine eingerichtet und Webmail geht nicht mehr, bei keiner Domaine !

Web funktioniert !
Hat einer eine Idee ?

Seit nicht genervt wenn das schon jemmand mal gefragt hat .


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2010)

Du hast versucht webmail über eine Domain aufzurufen, das geht aber nicht da webmail ja garnicht in einer der Webseiten installiert ist. Webmail ist im default vhost installiert, d.g Du kannst es über die IP Adresse des Servers aufrufen, nicht aber über eine der eingerichteten Websites.


----------



## wwilli (28. Jan. 2010)

*Antwort*

Hallo,

dem ist nicht so wie du schreibst. Habe auf beiden Domainen eine Test Seite gelegt ( Unterschiedlich ). Funktioniert einwandfrei !

Was ich eben erst festgestellt habe ist, das über https es funktioniert.

MfG


----------

